# Chicken Parm



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I may have posted this already.

The Chicken Parm is GREAT!

But you can use the "Spaghetti Sauce" recipe for almost anything. I fry some italian sausage and add it for a meal. 






Jim


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Jim T, I made the Chicken Parmesan tonight and it turned out delicious. I added some Mediterranean Italian spices to perk it up a little. It's a perfect meal with a side of salad and pasta. I had a little second on the chicken then wasn't able to eat my Tiramisu for desert.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Kim said:


> ..... I had a little second on the chicken then wasn't able to eat my Tiramisu for desert.


I hate it when that happens!!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Chicken Parm you taste so good (im my peyton manning voice)


----------

